# Central IL.



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

:bluebounc Started about 6:30am, constant light snow, got about 1.5"-2" now, they say possible 5" total by tonight!!!:redbounce :redbounce


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

4.5" in Champaign


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

we got about 5.5 in streator started plowing at 9 just got home going back out at 4 to touch up and salt payup payup payup payup


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Ended up with about 5-6" here. Pics are kind of dark, but hey, it was dark outside when I took them, what more could you expect?


----------



## Dent82 (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice little snow, very easy to push.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

5" of the white stuff here....standby for pictures....


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

About 3" in Wheeling where I plow

3-3.5 in Schaumburg where I live

Was out from 8pm to about 3 am

Long day today........


----------

